# Rythmik FV25's HP or M&K X15 Plus's.



## spyboy (Jul 23, 2006)

I thought I decided on M&K X15'Plus's, or a pair of Rythmik FV25 HP's. I realize that the M&K X15 Plus are sealed, push pull, while the Rythmik FV25 HP's are ported. Right now I am using JL Audio Fathom 113 V2's which are sealed, which work reasonably well in my 19 X 30 X 9 room. I want extension to 10 Hz, massive output, bulletproof, not too big, no industrial finish. There is a tremendous review of the M&K X15 Plus by David Vaughn on Sound and Vision Magazine. Please read that review. Also Josh Ricci gave a great review of the Rythmik FV25 HP on Data-bass. I would like the JMAN to weigh in on this. I asked him to comment. Which subs should I go with?
Thanks In Advance


----------

